# How to increase smoke



## retiredbadge

I am brand new to the Traeger pellet smoker. I have always used a propane smoker or start with charcoal and go to wood. 

The Traeger is simple enough, but the last ribs did not have enough smoke for me. I used straight hickory Traeger pellets. I just put two racks of riibs on the smoker and was thinking about leaving it on just "smoke" for about three hours before turning up the temperature. On smoke my Traeger runs about 175 degrees. 

Any suggestions, help, or criticism is appreciated. 

Thanks,
RB


----------



## bregent

First thing to try is using a better pellet - the Traeger pellets you used are probably not 100% hickory. Try Lumberjack or Cooking Pellets 100% hickory and you should notice a difference. It may still not be enough, but it's a better starting point. It might also take a few months, but your palate will start to adjust and smoke flavor from the pellet grill will become more pronounced. If still not enough, then consider using a supplemental smoke device like Amazin tube smoker.


----------



## retiredbadge

I thought about another pellet. I will order some next.  Thank you.


----------



## chef jimmyj

bregent said:


> First thing to try is using a better pellet - the Traeger pellets you used are probably not 100% hickory. Try Lumberjack or Cooking Pellets 100% hickory and you should notice a difference. It may still not be enough, but it's a better starting point. It might also take a few months, but your palate will start to adjust and smoke flavor from the pellet grill will become more pronounced. If still not enough, then consider using a supplemental smoke device like Amazin tube smoker.



This and putting 2 hours in the smoke mode is good as well. You will have to make adjustments on temp to make up time. Ex. 2 hours in smoke but even if Foiling, bump the temp to 250-275 rather than 225, to get done in 5-6 hours. You will have to experiment with optimum time and temp...JJ


----------



## retiredbadge

I have always put my ribs in oven bags then back to the smoker. Do y'all think the foil is better?


----------



## uncle eddie

I am not a fan of wrapping my ribs with foil or any other method - However - the Boss likes her ribs to fall off the bone, so I usually wrap hers with foil...your oven bags would work in lieu of foil.  

I limit the wrapped time to about 90 minutes (at 225F) or I think the ribs start to taste steamed and blanched, losing some of the smoke flavor (in my opinion).  I usually let them finish unwrapped for the last 30-60 minutes depending oh how hungry we are :-)

Search for 3:2:1 ribs on this site and you will find dozens and dozens of posts...probably even for your Traeger PS


----------



## retiredbadge

Thanks. I usually use the oven bag for about 90 minutes also. I agree that you loose the flavor.  I sure I hope I can get the PS down because it is a lot easier. At my age I want easy. :sausage:


----------



## HalfSmoked

I too am not a wrap anything guy just my personal opinion. Supplemental smoke could be you answer I have friend that does commercial ribs at his BBQ stand with a Southern Pride (pellet) smoker and to me there is no where's near enough smoke taste.

Warren


----------



## donegotfat

The best way I found to add smoke when using a pellet smoker is A-Maze-N-Tube smoker.













Untitled.png



__ donegotfat
__ May 8, 2017






You can see it action in the shot below, I have a 12" and 6" so that for shorter cooks such as ribs, I can light the pellets easier that trying to do a smaller amount in the long tube.













20170311_110318.jpg



__ donegotfat
__ Mar 11, 2017






This allows you to pick your preferred pellet from a large choice of types/flavors, and you can run your Traeger at any temp you wish and still get the smoke you want.

AMAZEN is a sponsor here on site, so there products are well known and used by many here

https://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## uncle eddie

DoneGotFat said:


> The best way I found to add smoke when using a pellet smoker is A-Maze-N-Tube smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ donegotfat
> __ May 8, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it action in the shot below, I have a 12" and 6" so that for shorter cooks such as ribs, I can light the pellets easier that trying to do a smaller amount in the long tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170311_110318.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ donegotfat
> __ Mar 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This allows you to pick your preferred pellet from a large choice of types/flavors, and you can run your Traeger at any temp you wish and still get the smoke you want.
> 
> AMAZEN is a sponsor here on site, so there products are well known and used by many here
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/


I have a tube smoker like what is shown above and also an AMNPS like shown below













AMNPS5X8-2.gif



__ uncle eddie
__ May 8, 2017






The tube smoker makes TONS of smoke and I found it to be overpowering in my MES40.  The 5x8 AMNPS seems to be a better fit for my smoker - less smoke than the tube, but perfectly adequate for my super tightly sealed MES40.  Also - completely filled, the AMNPS can smoke for about 9 to 11 hours without refilling whereas the tube usually lasts for about 2 to 3 hours depending on the cooking environment.


----------



## retiredbadge

DoneGotFat said:


> The best way I found to add smoke when using a pellet smoker is A-Maze-N-Tube smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ donegotfat
> __ May 8, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it action in the shot below, I have a 12" and 6" so that for shorter cooks such as ribs, I can light the pellets easier that trying to do a smaller amount in the long tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170311_110318.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ donegotfat
> __ Mar 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This allows you to pick your preferred pellet from a large choice of types/flavors, and you can run your Traeger at any temp you wish and still get the smoke you want.
> 
> AMAZEN is a sponsor here on site, so there products are well known and used by many here
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/



I am going to do this. I bet this is the fix!  Thank you.

Edit: already done. $39 shipped. :)


----------



## bregent

Uncle Eddie said:


> I have a tube smoker like what is shown above and also an AMNPS like shown below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMNPS5X8-2.gif
> 
> 
> 
> __ uncle eddie
> __ May 8, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tube smoker makes TONS of smoke and I found it to be overpowering in my MES40.  The 5x8 AMNPS seems to be a better fit for my smoker - less smoke than the tube, but perfectly adequate for my super tightly sealed MES40.  Also - completely filled, the AMNPS can smoke for about 9 to 11 hours without refilling whereas the tube usually lasts for about 2 to 3 hours depending on the cooking environment.


You might have a hard time keeping an ANMPS lit in a pellet grill - better off with a tube.


----------



## shyzabrau

bregent said:


> You might have a hard time keeping an ANMPS lit in a pellet grill - better off with a tube.


Dunno about the MES, but Todd said that the AMNPS would work well in the Bradley. Hopefully he's right. I'll test it out this weekend.


----------



## donegotfat

RetiredBadge said:


> I am going to do this. I bet this is the fix! Thank you.
> 
> Edit: already done. $39 shipped. :)


Great news. I use it on every use of my pellet smoker. I am sure you will be happy with its outcome.

As a tip for lighting, I find a propane torch is the best and fastest way to get a good burn on the pellets started.













Untitled.png



__ donegotfat
__ May 8, 2017






Best of luck, and let us know how it works for you on your next smoke.


----------



## retiredbadge

Thanks guys for all of the tips. I did order the tube and I will pick me up a propane tourch at Home Depot. This gives me another reason to do some pulled pork.


----------



## shyzabrau

Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## tmillage0311

There should be a setting you can change. On my Smoke Hollow, there is a little button next to the digital readout. It ranges from P-0 to P-9. From what I understand, it changes how often the auger runs on "Smoke" mode.


----------



## retiredbadge

tmillage0311 said:


> There should be a setting you can change. On my Smoke Hollow, there is a little button next to the digital readout. It ranges from P-0 to P-9. From what I understand, it changes how often the auger runs on "Smoke" mode.



I know there are on some Traeger also, but mine does not have it.


----------

